# List of Things to do in Williamsburg



## Miss Marty (Apr 30, 2018)

2018
Our next vacation to Williamsburg is coming up soon. 
Hope to get some ideas on things to do, places to eat,
discounts on food, admission tickets to parks/museums


----------



## Miss Marty (Apr 30, 2018)

*
American Heritage Annual Pass*

This pass offers Unlimited admission to Jamestown Settlement and the American 
 Revolution Museum at Yorktown _for one year from the date of activation_.
$38 for adults, $19.00 for ages 6-12. Children under 6 are free.

Or...
Enjoy unlimited admission for _seven consecutive days_ to Jamestown Settlement and the American Revolution Museum at Yorktown and receive a voucher for a VIP Shopping Coupon Book for Williamsburg Premium Outlets, a Historic Yorktown Rewards card and Williamsburg Arts Map. $25.50 for adults, $12.25 for ages 6-12. Children under 6 are free.


----------



## VegasBella (Apr 30, 2018)

I am going to Williamsburg this Summer and started a thread recently. Here it is
https://tugbbs.com/forums/index.php?threads/williamsburg-in-june.266129/

Some of the suggestions in the thread are:
-  Busch Gardens or the Water Park
- "In Colonial Williamsburg, the courthouse has a public trial daily, and once going in, featuring volunteer participants from the audience.... lots of fun----- very lighthearted while immensely educational. "
- "the series TURN on Netflix will prepare you for Williamsburg"
- "Some places we have enjoyed visiting in the Williamsburg area besides Colonial Williamsburg: Yorktown Battlefield (part of Colonial National Historic Site); Historic Jamestown; Busch Gardens; free Jamestown Ferry; Berkeley Plantation on the James River; Nauticus naval museum in Norfol"
- the Grand Medley at the Kimball Theater
-  a Candleight ghost tour in the evening
- "The Abby Aldrich Museum has some great art activities for kids and a wonderful collection"
- " try the Peanut soup at one of the Colonial taverns."
-  super grover pass at Sesame Place


----------



## Miss Marty (May 3, 2018)

*
Colonial Williamsburg 
Regional Visitor Center*

101-A Visitor Center Drive
Williamsburg, VA 2318

Tickets and Passes


View or Download Accessibility Guide

https://www.colonialwilliamsburg.com/-/media/files/cwf/pdf/pdf-misc/accessibility-guide.ashx?la=en


MILITARY

The Liberty Lounge, open daily 9 to 5 occupies the first floor of the Margaret Hunter Workshop
(red building) located just off Duke of Gloucester Street in the heart of the Historic Area, offers a quiet, comfortable place dedicated to _ticketed_ active duty, veteran, and retired military and their families to relax during their visit.

_Free wi-fi_

To enjoy the Liberty Lounge, guests need a _blue star sticker_ on their admission ticket. To get this free sticker, please visit any Colonial Williamsburg ticket location and show the ticket agent appropriate proof of military service, and present (or purchase) any type of current admission ticket, including a Single-day, Multi-day, Annual, Good Neighbor, Collegiate or service-related complimentary pass.

colonialwilliamsburg . com


----------



## JudiZ (May 4, 2018)

Miss Marty,

Thanks for this information. We never knew this!

Judi


----------



## Miss Marty (May 6, 2018)

Historic Sites, Architectural Building,
Landmarks in Colonial Williamsburg

Bruton Parish Church
201 Duke of Gloucester St.
Williamsburg Virginia

Be sure and stop in at the Bruton Parish Shop
and Heritage Center  before or after a visit to
Bruton Parish church and churchyard.

The Heritage Center makes available certain
early church records of interest to those
seeking genealogical and historical information.

_Parking is permitted on Duke of Gloucester St
only ...  during worship services and concerts.
_
After the Battle of Williamsburg in 1862
Bruton served as a hospital for wounded
Confederate Soldiers

Jas. W. Williams, Co. G, 8 Virginia Infantry,
Private, died of wounds received in The
Battle at Williamsburg, VA, May 5, 1862

brutonparish . org

Not a Property of the
Colonial Williamsburg Foundation


----------



## Passepartout (May 6, 2018)

Thanks, Marty. We'll see you the 24th-ish. Thanks for the tips. My family first came to the Tidewater area in the early 1600's. Perhaps they'll be mentioned at Bruton Parish. I'll look.

Jim


----------



## Miss Marty (May 6, 2018)

Williamsburg to Newport News

Mariners’ Museum and Park - May 25th through Labor Day,
admission to the Museum will be reduced to $1 per person
The Park & Trail are FREE and open to the public.

http://www.marinersmuseum.org/hours-and-admission/


----------



## jme (May 8, 2018)

One of our highlights was taking a half-day to visit Berkeley and Shirley Plantations.
Very historic properties, and beautiful. 
It's not a long drive, but really a fun way to spend a morning.
The very BEST half day is driving 2 hours to Charlottesville VA to visit Monticello. 
Not enough room here to say all the interesting things about Monticello.


----------



## cowboy (May 9, 2018)

What is a good route to drive from Williamsburg Va. to Winchester Va. to see sights and scenery?


----------



## Miss Marty (May 15, 2018)

Richmond to Winchester

It depends on how much time you want to spend and what you want
to see.  Virginia has plenty of
Historical town/places to stop at.

First take I-64 W towards Richmond.

You can drive straight across I-64 W
To I-81 North to Winchester Virginia.

Or you can take I-64 to Skyline
Drive To Front Royal Virginia
(Gas up - Stop for lunch/dinner)
Then take VA Route 340 North 
to Route 50 West to Winchester Va.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 20, 2018)

# 1 Chinese Take Out
Is located off Route199 
next to Harris Teeter @
1490 Quarterpath Road

Their shrimp and lobster sauce
with pork fried rice is really good.


----------



## Miss Marty (May 27, 2018)

*
Sail Yorktown
*
Aboard the Schooners
Serenity & Alliance

2 hour Sightseeing Cruises
from Riverwalk Landing
along the York River


----------



## Miss Marty (May 31, 2018)

_
May 22, 2018 _

Today we toured the the new $50 million,
American Revolution Museum at Yorktown

The American Revolution Museum at Yorktown,
which replaces the Yorktown Victory Center,
was dedicated and open in the Spring of 2017

In the 170-seat museum theater, “Liberty Fever” draws visitors
into the world of Revolutionary America, setting the stage for
indoor gallery and outdoor living history experiences.

The permanent exhibition galleries feature period artifacts,
dioramas, interactive exhibits and short films, including
our favorite,  “The Siege of Yorktown” with a 180-degree
surround screen and dramatic special effects.

I was very impressed by the life-size cast plaster Statue of George Washington.

Hubard’s statue stood in the Hall of Representatives for eighty years, gradually
suffering the ravages of time, including losses to its base and sword hilt.
In 1950, the Architect of the U.S. Capitol transferred it to the
Smithsonian Institution where it was stored for over half a century.
In 2007 it was rescued by the intervention of the Library of Virginia and
was later given to the Jamestown -Yorktown Foundation. It is prominently
displayed in the new American Revolution Museum at Yorktown.

The outdoor living-history Continental Army encampment
and Revolution-era farm based on a real-life 18th-century
family complement and enhance the Museum experience.

One-day admission to American Revolution Museum
at Yorktown Virginia for two (adults) cost $27.00

There is a Museum Gift Shop and Cafe with indoor and
outdoor seating. We enjoyed our lunch out on the patio.

There is plenty of free parking onsite and also in the 270-space
two level parking terrace nearby at Riverwalk Landing Yorktown.

The _free_ Yorktown Trolley is air-conditioned & stops
at the American Revolution Museum at Yorktown.


----------



## pedro47 (May 31, 2018)

A hidden gem in Williamsburg is a park across from Captain George Restaurant. This park is excellent for families cookout, hiking, exploring the wild life, fresh water fishing and they also have paddle boats to rent. Finally this park is free, there is no admission charges.

The name of the park is Waller Mill Park.

Please check out their website. It is rated a 4.6 out of 5.0.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 20, 2018)

Jim

Did you get to go inside Bruton Parish Church
when you visited Colonial Williamsburg in May?

There is an interesting article in The Friends of Bruton
Summer e-newsletter about former Lieutenant Governor
Francis Fauquier 1703-1758. Fauquier County (VA) was
established on May 1, 1759, from Prince William County.

Did you get to visit the Heritage Center ?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 24, 2018)

James River Plantations along Virginia's
scenic Route 5 in Charles City County.
near Williamsburg Virginia

Sherwood Forest Plantation, 14501 John Tyler Memorial Hwy. Charles City, VA 23030
was the home of the 10th U.S. President John Tyler from 1842 until his death in 1862.

Historic Westover Plantation, on the banks of the James River, one of the grandest and most beautiful of the colonial plantations, was built in the mid-eighteenth century by the Byrd family.
Grounds and gardens are open daily, interior house tours can be scheduled by appointment.

Shirley Plantation, House and Garden,  overlooking the James River at 501 Shirley Plantation Road, Charles City, Virginia 23030 (Note: Genealogy Day - August 11th - 10am to 3pm)

Evelynton was originally part of William Byrd's expansive Westover Plantation. Named for Byrd's daughter, Evelyn, this site has been home to the Ruffin family since 1847. Today, the 2,500-acre farm is still family owned and operated. The house and grounds at this time are closed.

* Berkeley Plantation, Berkeley`s history begins in 1619 when settlers observed the first official Thanksgiving in America. The 1726 Georgian mansion is the birthplace of Benjamin Harrison V, signer of the Declaration of Independence and governor of Virginia. The estate is also the birthplace of William Henry Harrison, ninth U.S. president and ancestral home of his grandson, Benjamin Harrison, the twenty-third president. 12602 Harrison Landing Road. Charles City, Virginia 23030


----------



## DRIless (Jun 24, 2018)

cowboy said:


> What is a good route to drive from Williamsburg Va. to Winchester Va. to see sights and scenery?





Miss Marty said:


> Richmond to Winchester
> 
> It depends on how much time you want to spend and what you want
> to see.  Virginia has plenty of
> ...





Miss Marty said:


> James River Plantations along Virginia's
> scenic Route 5 in Charles City County.
> near Williamsburg Virginia
> 
> ...




So maybe you'll now change your driving instructions for cowboy to Route 5 instead of the interstate?


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 29, 2018)

Interesting Article 

Americans’ Declining Interest In History Is Hitting 
Museums Like Colonial Williamsburg Hard

http://thefederalist.com/2017/08/22...y-hitting-colonial-williamsburg-hard-not-one/


----------



## Miss Marty (Jul 29, 2018)

Colonial Williamsburg Museums
Single Day Ticket Adult $12.99

*WHAT'S INCLUDED*

One day access to the DeWitt Wallace Decorative Arts Museum, 
the Abby Aldrich Rockefeller Folk Art Museum, and Bassett Hall

https://www.colonialwilliamsburg.com/tickets/museum-single-day


----------



## chapjim (Aug 4, 2018)

Ribs at Rocco's.


----------



## Miss Marty (Jun 8, 2021)

2021

Virginia Travel Tip

CCBT - Chesapeake Bay Bridge and Tunnel.

From shore to shore, the Bridge - Tunnel measures 17.6 miles (28.4 km) and is considered the world’s largest bridge-tunnel complex. Construction of the span required undertaking a project of more than 12 miles of low-level trestle, two 1-mile tunnels, two bridges, almost 2 miles of causeway, four man made islands and 5-1/2 miles of approach roads, totaling 23 miles.

Eyre Hall Plantation House and Gardens is a National Historic Landmark on the Eastern Shore of Virginia. (owned by the Eyre Family since 1668) Located off
US Route 13 near State Route 636 in the vicinity of Cheriton, Northhampton County, Virginia not far from CCBT.


----------

